# Anyone into coin/money collecting?



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

As the title suggests, may be a bit of a long shot however I was wondering if anyone had an interest in coin/money collecting?

I was left coins and paper money from all around the world when my father passed and I'm trying to find out if they are worth anything? They only came to mind as I'm in the process of moving house and hadn't looked at them for years.

I know that the Morgan silver dollars are worth some money (although as most are not stamped, not all that much) and the 2 dollar bill is more of a fun item. However I have no idea where to start on all the rest.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I only now collect lightly circulated or mint British modern currency but I have always found fellows in the jewellery quarter to be excellent and valued a collection for me recently for a small fee (for insurance not for resale).


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks bud :thumb: never really thought about them, I may give them a shout.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"...and the 2 dollar bill is more of a fun item..."

Iirc correctly from my Banking days, the $2 bill was considered a bad luck note and Americans couldn't wait to pass them on quickly., I have no idea why.

Quite rare now, I'd imagine. :speechles


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Worth around $5 I think. I think it's sill in circulation (although not sure).

Still it's still good to have


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

strange as my dad passed away recently and I found shoe boxes of old and collectable coins


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kev_mk3 said:


> strange as my dad passed away recently and I found shoe boxes of old and collectable coins


It's really interesting when you start to look through them all, found some going from 1790's just need to really research them all.

Great stories behind them, found notes from my grandad to his wife in them too  written in during WWII


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

I love it =) collecting all the british coins 50ps pound coins etc have a few foreign ones too some date well back


----------

